# Project Management Jobs



## weegingerlass (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to move to Cyprus as soon as possible and have been looking for a job prior to coming over.

I'm a Senior Project Manager with over 13 years experience in Change management, software implementation and re-organisation projects in both the private and public sector.

I've found sites such as cyprusjobs and the main Uk sites such as reed and the it job board - can anyone give any advice on where else to look for a PM job role that doesn't require a finance or construction background?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

No kids, would be looking to rent for first 6 to 12 months. And would be bringing a pet dog. Oh, and 34 years old! 

Thanks,

A


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

weegingerlass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move to Cyprus as soon as possible and have been looking for a job prior to coming over.
> 
> ...


There are several jobs sites on the sticky thread on useful websites.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html

Regards
Veronica


----------



## weegingerlass (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Veronica,

They've been most usefull, but was looking for something more specific. As most of the roles advertised are in the finannce industry.

I'm more from the change / is (ICT) side so wondered if there were any specialist sites out there.

Thanks anyway 

A


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

weegingerlass, good luck. Those roles are very rare in Cyprus as most companies do not have any sort of ITIL processes in place and any companies that do apply them tend to have desks in different countries covering Cyprus.

Your best bet is to check which major corporations have an office in Cyprus and apply directly.


----------

